# Increasing light



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I got some light kits for 2 30 watt t8 aquarays to put in conjuction with my 96watt pc 10,00k CSL bulb. The fixture would not fit in my canopy. So now i am goign to buy another one and see if that fits. The coralife one.


Couple of questions.

1. does anyone have this? What is the total length with the 30 watt t8 ?

2. my plants are no longer orange when they once were with a 65watt pc. I am hoping they will change color again with the 60 watts i will add over it... especially b/c they are so red. What do you all think?

3. What is a good reflector i can get and where can i get it for t8's?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Dont waste your money buying a t-8 retro kit, unless you get a good deal. You could get an electronic ballast for 2x30watt t8's for, probably 20-30$ A t8, 30 watt bulb with endcaps is 36" long. THis is using regular 1.99$ plactic endcaps form home depot. THe kind you use in shop lights. I am not much help with your other questions but mylar or brightwhite paint should be prety good. I know that AH sells their reflectors seperatly also.

Hope that helps


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

My friend is going to give me some 24 watt t5's instead. Any idea where i should position them? do you think puttin them in the middle would leave dark corners still?


----------

